# [Suche] DJ-Tool



## El_Tomato (29. Januar 2008)

Ich suche ein Tool/Programm, mit dem ich Club Mixes/Remixes erzeugen kann, also Beats etc draufspieln und dann am PC abspeichern kann.
Am Besten wäre es, wenn das Programm selbst die Beats etc enthalten würde, ungefähr so wie FL Studio....


mfg El_Tomato


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Moin
FL enthält Beats?
Ich bei damit meist Beats, n paar Samples sind vorhanden.
Meinst mehr in die Richtung live am Rechner mischen ala Steinberg Traktor?
Oder mehr ein Mehrspuraufnahmeprogramm (cooles Wort) so wie Steinberg Nuendo/Cubase SX/Magix Samplitude?


----------



## Remme (30. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit 

ableton live

gemacht, vorallem beim Live-Mixen

lg


----------

